# New Labs- Feeling Exhausted- Hypo?



## AntiAntibody (Sep 26, 2016)

See my signature for previous labs. I was just diagnosed with Hashimoto's. I had a hyper spell with racing heart a little over a month ago. Endo believes that the inflammation in my thyroid caused a hormone spurt. He is monitoring me for the next few months to see if I crash into hypo. I have been feeling continually exhausted. Totally not normal for me. My latest labs are as follows. He only tested TSH and free t4.

TSH 1.98. Range .34-5.60
T4 free .87 Range .58-1.64

I know from his notes that he was watching me for graves but diagnosed me with Hashi's based on previous labs and ultrasound. I had a tiny nodule that will be followed up on in Nov. Is the t4f low enough to make me feel bad? I have been grain free for 8 months and lost lots of weight in the beginning. I also just suddenly gained eight lbs. Thanks


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, you are hypo.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would push him to test Free T3, too. If your FT4 is low it is likely your FT3 is low, too, but it would help to see how low it is.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T4 free .87 Range .58-1.64


Mid to 3/4 range is your goal (( 1.11-1.366))

So yes, you are definitely low enough to feel horribly hypo.


----------



## AntiAntibody (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks guys. It has been a roller coaster. He is expecting me to go hypo after my previous hyper episode. It is a thing apparently. He is just waiting to see where I settle before medicating me. I'm hoping that this next blood work will give a clearer picture. They don't want to put me on anthing for hypo right now because a month ago I was hyper and having heart palpitations. It just sucks. I am a do-er and this has just sucked all of my energy away and I just feel like sleeping from about noon on.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you had TSI antibodies run?

Thyroglobulin antibodies?

What was your TPO antibodies result?

edit: when on my phone I can't see the signature, thus I asked.


----------



## AntiAntibody (Sep 26, 2016)

Lovlkn said:


> Have you had TSI antibodies run?
> Thyroglobulin antibodies?
> What was your TPO antibodies result?


My most recent antibody levels are the ones in my signature. I have high TPOab and Thyroglobulin. I only had one tiny nodule on ultrasound. I will have a repeat US in Nov. to monitor that because I have more than one first line relative with thyroid cancer and several other relatives with thyroid nodules that had to be removed. What are TSI Antibodies?? I have spent the las 8 months on a grain/ gluten free diet. Does not seem to affect my Antibodies but I have felt better in general and lost some weight.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TSI is an antibody that stimulates your thyroid. Its most commonly associated with Grave's and hyperthyroid, but lots of times when you have a thyroid issue that is not well controlled and/or progress to a certain point, your body tries to compensate by kicking out TSI to get things "jumped started."

The result is hypo periods punctuated by hyper episodes and its kinda miserable (I had it for years). It becomes really, really difficult to stabilize on meds and the most common advice around here is to think about surgery.


----------



## AntiAntibody (Sep 26, 2016)

joplin1975 said:


> TSI is an antibody that stimulates your thyroid. Its most commonly associated with Grave's and hyperthyroid, but lots of times when you have a thyroid issue that is not well controlled and/or progress to a certain point, your body tries to compensate by kicking out TSI to get things "jumped started."
> 
> The result is hypo periods punctuated by hyper episodes and its kinda miserable (I had it for years). It becomes really, really difficult to stabilize on meds and the most common advice around here is to think about surgery.


I hope that is not the case! I hope that this was just a one time deal but I will totally cut that SOB out. I was worried that it was cancer because my half sister had stage four at an early age and I was prepared for surgery and RAI mentally before I ever went in the US room. If it keeps causing me problems I will be done with it! If people can have boobs removed preemptively I could argue against my thyroid. I trust this endo. He's a friend of a friend and one of the best thyroid specialists in the country. All he does is thyroid, mostly cancer.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I'm one of those weirdos who will tell you that cancer, while a pain in the arse, is sort of a cut and dry treatment. Cut the sucker our and on you go with your life (sure, its a little more complicated than that, but I'm talking in broad strokes here...).

TSI, on the other hand, is EVIL and is the most troublesome and awful antibody. It screws up everything. So I'm all about preemptive if you have it.


----------

